# My Hairless Rabbit!!



## jan (Sep 21, 2008)

This is Clifford he is nearly six weeks old...is'nt he cute!!
He keeps himself warm by snuggling in between his brothers and sisters
who are totally fluffy...aww
We just love him!!


----------



## Minka (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha i want one! Its a shame you cant keep them in QLD


----------



## Hetty (Sep 21, 2008)

That is so cool!

I wonder if snakes prefer them hairless :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats bizarre Jan..Is it meant to look like that or did it just pop out like that?


----------



## Kirby (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like you have a part sphinx. 

if i were you i would work on that line of rabbits. it would be pretty sought after i would think. very different.


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks cute!! im guessing this one wont be snake food!!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2008)

Ugh, Kill it.

It looks.. weird, but i can see how one could like it..


----------



## jan (Sep 21, 2008)

All rabbits are born hairless...when the litter started to grow hair they were all
pretty fluffy but Clifford had fuzz which he lost after a few weeks.
l've read that its a genetic mutation which can be fatal in some babies....so only
time will tell to whether he survives, grows fur or stays bald.
l'm interested to see how he goes!!
Cliffords mother and father are both Giant rabbits...
And no he's definately not going to be snake food even though he would be easier to swallow


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG that is so cute.... I want one (you know hairless guinea pig lol)


----------



## jan (Sep 21, 2008)

Get lost Rocky!!


----------



## jan (Sep 21, 2008)

Hairless Guinea Pigs (skinnypigs) are so cool!!!!
Cute but ugly...very lovable


----------



## dragozz (Sep 21, 2008)

very cute and unique, hope he stays healthy and has a long life ahead


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2008)

jan said:


> Get lost Rocky!!




As I said, I could see how you could become attached, after looking at it more, it s kind of cute.. In a unique way. Thats good  Hope he survives!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 21, 2008)

in the series premier of FRINGE they had hairless animals (rats, mice, ferrets) as experiements goen horrbly wrong.. i laughed.. 

hairless ferrets are interesting, i wonder how it effects their scent.


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 21, 2008)

Odd kinda cute but odd


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 21, 2008)

Its sorta like the Chinese Crested dogs... cute but yeh

I think its adorable, some would say only a mother would love it.... each to their own I guess


----------



## slim6y (Sep 21, 2008)

Minka said:


> Haha i want one! Its a shame you cant keep them in QLD



What are you talking about? It's a short haired long eared guinea pig... We're allowed them!


----------



## jessb (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmm, cute isn't exactly the word I would use to describe it... :?


----------



## Dmnted (Sep 21, 2008)

*Ummm*

For some reason, the word scrotum comes to mind


----------



## jan (Sep 21, 2008)

hmm..lol yeah


----------



## missllama (Sep 21, 2008)

reminds me of that cat on austin powers

i really want one of those! lol

whats there breed called?


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 21, 2008)

KaaTom said:


> Its sorta like the Chinese Crested dogs...


 
that's exactly what i thought when i saw the photo. 

kinda cute, but odd. i always feel sorry for animals that are hairless, they must get cold


----------



## itbites (Sep 21, 2008)

How bizarre lol 
If he makes it through you'll need to get him some jumpers LMAO


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 22, 2008)

Now where to find me a hairless long eared guinea pig LOL


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 22, 2008)

I just showed my eldest daughter and she wants to make sure that the female rabits didnt have babies with 'one of thos dogs' (chinese crested).... at first the kids thought that bunnies were born hairless lol
I still want one though lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 22, 2008)

Its....... ummm....... interesting?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Very cute......in a unique way.I really want one! It is so cute!!!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 22, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> reminds me of that cat on austin powers
> 
> i really want one of those! lol
> 
> whats there breed called?



sphinx.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 23, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> reminds me of that cat on austin powers
> 
> i really want one of those! lol
> 
> whats there breed called?


 
As Kirby said there is the Sphinx hairless breed and also the Rex breeds. Rex usually have light coat but I have seen bald ones. Sphinx are hard to come across and expensive in Australia. The Devon Rex is what we went for because I'm allergic to cat hair. Awesome cats great personalities and very needy. There is also a Rex breed of Rabbit it was actually on the tele last night. Very awesome Rabbit you have there.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 23, 2008)

creepy but still cute (if thats possible) wish i could have a bunny, i had one in singapore. such sweet little things


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 23, 2008)

Dmnted said:


> For some reason, the word scrotum comes to mind



Jesus, there are women on these forums you know, I'm sure they dont want to hear that.


----------



## bubbaloush (Sep 23, 2008)

strand by strand hair replacement needed


----------



## sigridshurte (Sep 23, 2008)

it ugly but cute ....id probly buy one if i had the chance lol


----------

